# glass intake and and out flow pipes



## bigstick120 (May 23, 2005)

Sweet aren't they, but you are right for that price what would you do if you snapped one installing it! You could try contacting IUnknown he has had someone make then or try your out out of acrylic Do a search for Lilly pipes and Im sure something will turn up of DIY see here http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/32593-re-gregs-version-lily-pipe-outflow.html


----------



## BlakeA. (Oct 19, 2006)

funny i said i thought they were worth around $80 to me, as thats exactly what iunkown was selling them for. hopefully hes still selling them, im actually local to him. sent him an email, thanks for the info


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Iunknown pipes are really nice and dont break as easy as ADA do. 100% worth the money!


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm waiting for my resale license number and then I'm going to invest in the equipment. I'm hoping to have a batch ready for next year. I'm going to try out a spray bar design, and glass elbows. 

One thing I don't know how to deal with is what to do when a customer breaks a pipe. How do you avoid losing money, but keep things fair? Maybe offer fusing the broken piece if they pay for shipping?


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Greg, you do what ADA does. Once the pipe is yours, it is yours.

How can you prevent someone from dropping or breaking a pipe? How are you as the manufacturer responsible?

I would insure the products while shipping, but I would leave it there. Again, how can you be responsible and why should you be responsible if someone breaks the pipe?

Don't try to do too much. You'll make it impossible to do business and no one will get your pipes.

No right thinking person would blame you.


Mike


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I agree with momtaro. Once the buyer touches the item its up to them to take care of it. If they happen to break it then maybe you can repair for a small fee.


----------



## Kicker (Jul 17, 2006)

Hey gabeszone247, do you notice that the inflow gets dirty on the insides at all? How often is a cleaning needed? Thanks


----------



## shewey (Oct 17, 2006)

Greg shipped me his glass inflow and outflow pipes. No problems at all with the shipping all the way to Australia. They were very well packaged. I would thoroughly recommend them!

Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I had mine sent to Japan with no problems. You can use a snake looking brush to clean them and the soak them in bleach water for 10min and then water for 30min, and then rinse really well. I clean mine once a month when I clean out my filter.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> If they happen to break it then maybe you can repair for a small fee.


It is a nice idea, but I wouldn't get involved with it that far.

Greg could then make himself responsible for the conditions of the pipes during shipping once again. I am sure he could make the owner of the pipes buy insurance for the return shipment, but why expose himself? 

Mike


----------



## fresh_lynny (Mar 9, 2006)

IUnknown said:


> I'm waiting for my resale license number and then I'm going to invest in the equipment. I'm hoping to have a batch ready for next year. I'm going to try out a spray bar design, and glass elbows.
> 
> One thing I don't know how to deal with is what to do when a customer breaks a pipe. How do you avoid losing money, but keep things fair? Maybe offer fusing the broken piece if they pay for shipping?


That is a good idea. I have a pair from you and the intake snapped when I was cleaning it, using a snake brush...so I threw it out and set back up my Eheims  I will be the first one in line for the new ones) The spraybar idea is cool too.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm very interested in your spray bar and glass elbows. Let us know how that turns out and how much it costs.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

If I get a couple orders, I'll place another bulk order to hold off until I get setup. The kits would run $90 for the increase in price.

I broke one pipe, after that you don't do it again. I think there is a learning curve in using the glass filters. The one good thing if I did offer replacements is that it would differentiate my product with the competition. Might work out better in the end. 

These are what I use to prime (I use a eheim 2224) and clean the pipes. I'm going to try to locate a wholesaler to get these in bulk so I can offer them with the kits.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Depending on how large you want to go with this, you may also want to consider liability insurance for when someone breaks one, cuts themselves, and threatens a lawsuit.


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

Thats BS you dont need any insurance! All you need is a warning label. Thats crazy but I could see some punk trying something like that! If that was the matter what about glass cup makers? I cut my hand many times on broken glasses.


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

gabeszone247 said:


> Thats BS you dont need any insurance!


I suppose the fact that I'm an attorney who deals with litigation every day qualifies me to suggest this as a precaution.



gabeszone247 said:


> Thats crazy but I could see some punk trying something like that!


Which is precisely why Greg might want to cover his @$$.



gabeszone247 said:


> If that was the matter what about glass cup makers?


You don't think companies carry insurance for these types of things? Believe me--they do.



gabeszone247 said:


> I cut my hand many times on broken glasses


Well, be careful already!


----------



## gabeszone247 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think its pretty crappy that people sue over crap like that! Thats all im saying not trying say your wrong. I guess living in Japan im not used to crazy stuff like that. Not yet anyways. I dont cut my hands anymore on glasses. I used to get cut all the time when I was in highschool washing dishes for a part-time job 12 years ago.


----------



## brasstetra (Sep 14, 2006)

A spray bar would be sweet!!!


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

I also admire ADA's products in terms of artistic design and quality. However, the price, understandably, is a bit too high for most folks. Some are willing to pay the price for the quality, but it would be better if you don't have to pay as much for it.

Because of this, I've decided to partner with one of the leading custom glassware manufacturers to launch a new line of glass products for the aquarium. Our concept is to provide a more affordable solution for many out there but still maintain the highest quality possible by using materials imported from Europe. Our inflow/outflow pipes have been redesigned to provide better function while maintaining their artistic appearance. The 13 mm pipes (suitable for 30-75 gal, with a price around $80-$95/set shipped to USA) will be launched next month. Here are sample images of the pipes. More detailed images and information will be released once the product launches next month.


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

Well good thing I found out before I invested in the equipment to make these things. Can't compete with a manufacturer. Maybe I can get into custom aquarium cabinetry. Petrus, look into a spray bar design, lot of interest on that one.


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

IUnkown, the way I see it, we both share a common interest on this, and perhaps we may be able to work something out together later. Thank you for your suggestion regarding the spraybar design. We plan to launch a vertical design around the end of the year. Although we have our own design team, we still value inputs from you or anyone else in terms of products or designs that you'd like to see. So please feel free to make suggestions.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

You guys even have an etched glass trademark I that is both eerily similar and in the same place as the ADA trademark. 

I wonder what ADAs reaction to that would be?


Mike


----------



## Martin Schellinck (Jun 17, 2006)

Sounds good, I love ADA stuff but it's also nice to see that the market is being competitive (lower prices!!)


----------



## Snazzy (Sep 24, 2006)

just wana put it out there ill be interested in a pair when you get into selling them


----------



## shake (Apr 17, 2006)

shewey said:


> Greg shipped me his glass inflow and outflow pipes. No problems at all with the shipping all the way to Australia. They were very well packaged. I would thoroughly recommend them!
> 
> Cheers,
> Mark.


Good on you shewey for getting some. I'm thinking of getting a set next year when I redo my tank.


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Mike, our pipes have a characteristic look and one can tell it apart from ADA lilly pipes in an instant. We do not intend to copy ADA's style but rather strive to improve upon it, and to come up with our own unique designs and function. This will be more evident as you see our product line in the near future. Thank you for your comments and suggestions.


----------



## brasstetra (Sep 14, 2006)

Petrus said:


> Mike, our pipes have a characteristic look and one can tell it apart from ADA lilly pipes in an instant. We do not intend to copy ADA's style but rather strive to improve upon it, and to come up with our own unique designs and function. This will be more evident as you see our product line in the near future. Thank you for your comments and suggestions.


How about a hang on back lily return with a 90 degree side bend. If it does not reduce flow too much.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

interested in 2 sets....:bounce:


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Snazzy, sayn3ver: I'll put you down on th list. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## art (Aug 18, 2006)

hi Petrus is it possible that you can ship this to the Philippines


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Art,
Thanks for your interest. We plan to ship worldwide. Depending on the destination, the final price may vary. Details will be available soon.
-P.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

whats the timeline looking like?


----------



## Petrus (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi sayn3ver, we plan to ship out the first sets in two to three weeks. Detailed information (images, price, etc) will be available before then. 
-P.


----------



## sayn3ver (Sep 1, 2006)

sweet deal. no rush, i was just asking so it would be clear for others to read and see, as i missed it the first time in the post with the pretty pictures.

EDIT****

I was looking over the numbers and it has occured to me that the intake tubing diameters for the filters i am looking at may cause a problem. The intake tubing size on the filters is 5/8" and 1" respectively for two different filters(the 2217 and the 2250 eheim classics) amoung other filters as well while their outputs share a similar 1/2" diameter. When i did the 13mm----->inches conversion landed me at about .5xxx" or 1/2". Good for the outputs of the filters, bad for the intakes.

Any thoughts about this? Would you be doing a run on larger intakes for larger tanks whose larger filters use larger diameter tubing on their intakes in the future? Or could i use the larger intake tubing without fear of leakage?


----------



## flounder (Dec 29, 2006)

Bump. Any updates if it is available now?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 5, 2003)

CAL AQUA LABS


----------

